# Traitor Chaos Imperial Guard winter-themed army by Awaken Realms



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

It’s time for a new project – this time Imperial Guard army with some Chaos flavor. This is however not some rag-tag force of traitors and mutants, but the elite force of veterans and Stormtroopers from an ice-world, hardened in the harsh environment and experienced in many campaigns.

Take a look at them – and more will soon follow. Click on the image to see image in better resolution.













How do you like the infantry done in snow scheme?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I like this a lot, there is a very helghast look to the force, and the force is not typical choas with spikes and skulls and bare chested mutants everywhere. The force is quite gritty looking too which is nice! Well done on this.oh and have a bit of rep


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't find them very traitor looking though they look marvelous. I'm not even looking for spikes and mutants per se, it could have been as simple as defacing the aquila markings all over the place. I'd even buy that they were still trying to be covert about it and sneak about, but there's that big old eight pointed star banner that interferes with that notion.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Like a futuristic version of the old Valhallans. Very cool


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

not bad. simple and effective! is that your basic level?


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

It’s time for an update. What a Guard army (loyal or traitor) can be without some tanks?

And answering the questions, it was meant to be done with minor Chaos incursions, with presence of the Imperial imagery. Not every traitor army is the bunch of possessed madmans. Perhaps this regiment is associated with Alpha Legion, what would justify the presence of both Imperial and Chaos imagery?

And it's the high quality of ours.













How are the tanks covered in snow and reinforced with sandbags appearing to you?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice and clean, certainly something different from "standard" chaos worshiping loonatics. But it still works quite nicely. Well done.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Corking work that mate! :good:


----------



## Awaken Realms (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

It’s time for a final update! Two centerpiece model (a moving fortress of Shadowsword and a warp-spawned Heldrake – a prove of the Regiment’s change of allegiance) and the full armyshot. 













How is this army appearing to you?


Get your miniatures painted by us!
Our Gallery
Sign-up for our WEEKLY NEWSLETTER!
Painting tutorials


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

That's a cool looking army. Nice work. What more can I say?


----------

